# Scads of Patterns



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

http://knitting-patterns.startuweb.nl/


----------



## mileysmum (Apr 7, 2012)

thanks for the site, its great, I will be using this a lot/ you are great xxx


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Great site. Thx.


----------



## wanderer (Dec 13, 2011)

Great site! Thanks!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks, great site.


----------



## susanstr (Feb 21, 2011)

that could keep me busy for hours! Thanks for posting. I hope I can find it again or remember that I bookmarked it.


----------



## dotmo (Oct 24, 2011)

Fantatic site, thank you


----------



## grandma jean (Dec 15, 2011)

when i tried this site my anti-virus protection flashed up potential virus and i immediately wiped it off my p.c. will i try again? most definitely not


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Holy Cow! You weren't kidding. Scads may be an understatement. Thank you for the link.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

All I can say is WOW!!!!!!


----------



## Caroline46 (Mar 15, 2012)

This is just Fantastic. Thanks


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

what a great site - I will spend hours just looking at the patterns. Thansk for sharin


----------



## Geesta (Apr 25, 2012)

I had to tear myself away from this site after spending a looooooooooong time enjoying all there was ther~~~~~~ Thanks for recommending


----------



## angiesilcox (Feb 14, 2012)

That's amazing! Thanks for sharing! Looks like you can find anything you want there. Great site.


----------



## Bobbie9 (Apr 14, 2011)

What a wonderful site; thanks so much for finding and sharing it with all of us. I've already printed out three of these great patterns and bookmarked it for future use.
 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

Bless you for this - have already started my first christmas stocking!


----------



## Blueberrymaniac (Sep 10, 2011)

Great site. Could keep me busy forever! :thumbup:


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

What a wonderful website..thanks for sharing.


----------



## 4pins (Jan 4, 2012)

Duly bookmarked - great site

Thank you


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow - just oodles of possibilities


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow...this could keep me out of trouble for a very, very long time.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you , I have the link saved in My Pages  Now I need hours to look through all the patterns!


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow, this site is loaded with good patterns. Thanks so much. Have put it on my favorites bar so it's always handy.


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

wow thanks ragdoll,great site..oh i'm going to be on it for ages i know i am...


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

I haven't even begun to look through. I was looking for a certain pattern and the site showed up. For sure, it will keep all of us out of trouble, lol! Have a great day everyone


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

ragdoll03 said:


> http://knitting-patterns.startuweb.nl/


Thanks for that Jan


----------



## Marcia1767 (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for the site, it's the greatest!


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Great site! Thanks!


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Great site and thank you. That will keep me going until I'm 256 years old.....


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you for sharing the site.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

ragdoll03 said:


> http://knitting-patterns.startuweb.nl/


That site is huge - thanks for posting it.


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Oh, that's a wonderful site. I never saw it before.

Now I want to look at ALL the patterns.


----------

